
Gameful Design vs. Gamification...there is a difference - superbetter
http://blog.superbetter.com/gameful-design/
======
tdorrance
Great points. It's all about what engages the player and their social circle.
In our social fitness game/platform we've found our players are motivated
playing and advancing based on the intrinsic nature of the game play. It's
just fun and the benefit of play is healthier you. We include extrinsic
rewards like achievements and badges but only to round out the game - not as a
carrot. We also find competitions and challenges that are team-based build a
social contract among players and are very powerful motivators.

